# xmms

## psotnik

Witam, mam troche dziwny problem, nie wiem zabardzo jak go opisac zwiezle, mianowicie jak uruchomie xmms czy to spod kde klikajac na ikone dajmy na to mp3 czy spod konsoli dostaje taka litanie 

```

dmnk     10922  0.0  0.9  51416  8484 ?        SL   15:25   0:00 /usr/bin/xmms /mnt/music/ToCheck/Tokio Hotel-Durch den monsun.MP3

dmnk     10923  0.0  0.9  51416  8484 ?        SL   15:25   0:00 /usr/bin/xmms /mnt/music/ToCheck/Tokio Hotel-Durch den monsun.MP3

dmnk     10924  0.0  0.9  51416  8484 ?        SL   15:25   0:00 /usr/bin/xmms /mnt/music/ToCheck/Tokio Hotel-Durch den monsun.MP3

dmnk     10925  0.0  0.9  51416  8484 ?        SL   15:25   0:00 /usr/bin/xmms /mnt/music/ToCheck/Tokio Hotel-Durch den monsun.MP3

dmnk     10936  0.0  0.9  51416  8484 ?        SL   15:29   0:00 /usr/bin/xmms /mnt/music/ToCheck/Tokio Hotel-Durch den monsun.MP3

dmnk     10937  1.0  0.9  51416  8484 ?        SL   15:29   0:01 /usr/bin/xmms /mnt/music/ToCheck/Tokio Hotel-Durch den monsun.MP3

```

Dlaczego tworzy się tyle procesów? Pamiętam ze na debianie nie było takiej jazdy. Acha i np w konquerze sluchając jednego utworu i jak klikne inny plik muzyczny to uruchamia sie xmms ktory po paru sekundach znika, cos w rodzaju jak by uruchamił sie nowy porces. Wzielo mni i zinstalowalme kubuntu 5.10 wraz z xmms tam takich bugow nie ma. Jak było na formu to sory ale jak juz wspomnialme nie wiej jak nazwac ten problem.

----------

## Gabrys

Prawdę mówiąc z XMMSem odnotowałem bardzo różne cuda. XMMS nie jest już rozwijany zatem proponuję zainstalować beep-media-player. 

Uwaga: wersja 0.9.7-r6 ma bardzo niemiły błąd, który powoduje wywalanie się playera przy ładowaniu dużej playlisty. Wersja 0.9.7.1 (zamaskowana) jest wolna od tego błędu a innych nie zauważyłem.

PS: Beep-Media-Player to player, który zachowuje się identycznie z XMMSem, tylko, że jest napisany w GTK2 (ładniejszy  :Smile: ) i chyba jest bardziej uporządkowany (choć ciężko mi to oceniać).

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## kadu

xmms pod fvwm mi sie wogole nie odpalal i wybralem beep-meda-player

----------

## psotnik

Używam xmms bo raz przyzwyczajenie dwa ma duża baze pluginow, a jak ta kwestia ma się do beep-meda-player? np formaty ape czy mpc?

----------

## psotnik

Hehe wikipedia prawde ci powie 

http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beep_Media_Player

Ale nadal mnie ciekawi dlaczego tyle procesów jest uruchamiane? Moze ktoś wie gdzie szukać przyczyn[/quote]

----------

## Gabrys

Jest ich trochę mniej, ale starcza:

* media-plugins/bmp-arts

* media-plugins/bmp-crossfade

* media-plugins/bmp-docklet

* media-plugins/bmp-find

* media-plugins/bmp-infopipe

* media-plugins/bmp-itouch

* media-plugins/bmp-libvisual

* media-plugins/bmp-lirc

* media-plugins/bmp-midi

* media-plugins/bmp-mp4

* media-plugins/bmp-musepack

* media-plugins/bmp-rootvis

* media-plugins/bmp-scrobbler

* media-plugins/bmp-songchange

* media-plugins/bmp-wma

* x11-themes/bmp-themes

Wygląd (poza jakimiś mało istotnymi szczegółami) jak XMMS, działają skiny do XMMS, przeorganizowane okienko konfiguracji. Wg mnie na +.

----------

## keman

Wiadomo, xmms to IMHO już praktycznie przeżytek, nie ma sensu sie w niego babrac (jak widze gtk1 to...  :Very Happy:  ).

Z Twojej pierwszej wypowiedzi wywnioskowałem że używasz kde, może wiec warto sie zainteresowac AmaroK'iem  :Question: 

Sam tez długi okres uzywałem bmp, ale teraz wole miec całą muzyke w jakiejs 'db', stad u mnie na pokładzie mpd  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam, waluigi  :Smile: 

----------

## kadu

mi sie tez podobaja odtwarzacze jak noatun i juk

----------

## psotnik

Hehe sentyment jest dość duży do winampa, pamiętam jeszcze wersje 0.56 zebym nie skłamał   :Laughing:  również według mnie obsługa tego typu playerów jest najbardzije intuicyjna i nic wiecej nie jest do szczęscia potrzebne przynajmnije mi  :Wink:  amrok napewno odpada, jest totalnie dla mnie pokręcony, a wszystkie wodotryski tylko niepotrzebnie zżeraja zasoby systemu, wiem ze xmms nie jest juz rozwijana chociaż gdzies widziałem pogłoski o wersji 2 ale również winamp 2.91 nie jest rozwijany a jak tylko musze pracowac na windowsie instaluje tego player. Może starego psa się nowych stuczek nie nauczy   :Laughing: 

Dodam że bmp zachowuje się tak samo jak xmms 

```

dmnk     15277  0.1  1.4  27628 12720 ?        S    20:28   0:00 beep-media-player

dmnk     15278  0.0  1.4  27628 12720 ?        S    20:28   0:00 beep-media-player

dmnk     15279  0.0  1.4  27628 12720 ?        S    20:28   0:00 beep-media-player

dmnk     15280  0.0  1.4  27628 12720 ?        S    20:28   0:00 beep-media-player

dmnk     27006  0.1  1.4  27628 12720 ?        S    20:40   0:00 beep-media-player

dmnk     27007  0.0  1.4  27628 12720 ?        S    20:40   0:00 beep-media-player

dmnk     27013  0.0  0.0   1748   592 pts/4    D+   20:40   0:00 grep beep-media-player

```

Dziwne to jest. Ale tak ogulnie przyjemnie wyglada bmp wydaje mi się ze trochę lepiej działa plugin mpc niż w xmms  :Smile:  A to jest najważnijesze bo cała kolekcja muzy z matrixa w tym jest   :Laughing: 

----------

## Gabrys

Specjalnie odpaliłem BMP (normalnie używam Amaroka). Z tymi wątkami masz rację. Też tak mam. Może jeden wątek jest odpowiedzialny z odtwarzanie, drugi za buforowanie, trzeci za GUI itd. W ten sposób możesz sobie zmienić utwór w czasie dodawania nowych piosenek i przy tym się nie tnie muza. To jest dość częste w nowoczesnych aplikacjach. Poza tym użycie wielu wątków pozwala lepiej wykorzystać maszyny wieloprocesorowe. Tak czy inaczej pozdrawiam  :Very Happy: .

----------

## tomekb

Nie wiem czy znacie, ale beep-media-player ma następcę. Można wypróbować 

```
emerge bmpx
```

 Działa całkiem przyjemnie  :Smile: 

----------

## Gabrys

Moje z nim przygody skończyły się 5 minut po zainstalowaniu. Był strasznie niestabilny. Nie polecam go, dopóki nie zacznie oferować przynajmniej takiej samej funkcjonalności co BMP i póki się nieustabilizuje.

----------

## psotnik

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> Specjalnie odpaliłem BMP (normalnie używam Amaroka). Z tymi wątkami masz rację. Też tak mam. Może jeden wątek jest odpowiedzialny z odtwarzanie, drugi za buforowanie, trzeci za GUI itd. W ten sposób możesz sobie zmienić utwór w czasie dodawania nowych piosenek i przy tym się nie tnie muza. To jest dość częste w nowoczesnych aplikacjach. Poza tym użycie wielu wątków pozwala lepiej wykorzystać maszyny wieloprocesorowe. Tak czy inaczej pozdrawiam .

 

Zgadzam sie tylko moze sie myle ale ps wyświetla procesy a nie wątki, a na kubuntu dostaje jeden proces w listowaniu ps. Cos mi się wydaje ze to wina KDE, coś z procesami potomnymi, ale niestety nie mam takie wiedzu juz. Ciekawe jak to wyglada np na xfce czy gnome.

----------

## Gabrys

Według mnie rodzaj użytego środowiska nie ma ŻADNEGO znaczego. Zresztą sprawdź. Wiadomo, że program obsługuje wiele opcji przy ./configure, może dla Ubuntu deweloperzy użyli innych niż domyślnie używa emerge. A może ps w gentoo wyświetla wątki a nie procesy. Myślę, że tak czy inaczej, nie ma się co przejmować. Działa i pobiera <1% procesora o to chodzi. Amarok w porywach potrafi pobierać i 5%, także jest spoko  :Very Happy: . [Nie mówię tu o crossfade'owanym wyjściu, bez którego nie potrafię żyć, a który powoduje używanie 100% proca przy zapełnianiu bufora (około 2 sekundy przy ładowaniu utworu) niezależnie od tego czy mamy XMMS-a, BMP, czy Amaroka].

----------

## psotnik

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> Według mnie rodzaj użytego nie ma ŻADNEGO znaczego. Zresztą sprawdź. Wiadomo, że program obsługuje wiele opcji przy ./configure, może dla Ubuntu deweloperzy użyli innych niż domyślnie używa emerge. A może ps w gentoo wyświetla wątki a nie procesy. Myślę, że tak czy inaczej, nie ma się co przejmować. Działa i pobiera <1% procesora o to chodzi. Amarok w porywach potrafi pobierać i 5%, także jest spoko . [Nie mówię tu o crossfade'owanym wyjściu, bez którego nie potrafię żyć, a który powoduje używanie 100% proca przy zapełnianiu bufora (około 2 sekundy przy ładowaniu utworu) niezależnie od tego czy mamy XMMS-a, BMP, czy Amaroka].

 

Hehehe wiesz taka dociekliwość informatyka dlaczego tak jest   :Wink: 

----------

## arturz

 *psotnik wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hehehe wiesz taka dociekliwość informatyka dlaczego tak jest  

 

Wątki do którejś tam wersji Linuksa były prezentowane jako oddzielne procesy z oddzielnymi PIDami, nie przeszkadzało to w niczym w wykorzystywaniu zasobów ponieważ współdzieliły one tą samą pamięć (tych wielkości nie sumujemy tylko traktujemy jako jeden segment). Jeżeli tak bardzo Cię to kłuje w oczy to skompiluj sobie glibc z nptl. Poszukaj na Gentoo-Wiki jest jakiś opis. Wtedy proces używający wątków będzie zawsze widziany pojedynczo.

-- 

Pozdrawiam,

Artur

----------

## Gabrys

I wszystko jasne: zapewne Ubuntu ma skopilowane glibc z obsługą nptl. Dociekliwość informatyka została zaspokojona  :Wink:  ?

----------

## Aktyn

 *psotnik wrote:*   

> Zgadzam sie tylko moze sie myle ale ps wyświetla procesy a nie wątki, a na kubuntu dostaje jeden proces w listowaniu ps. Cos mi się wydaje ze to wina KDE, coś z procesami potomnymi, ale niestety nie mam takie wiedzu juz. Ciekawe jak to wyglada np na xfce czy gnome.

 

jak masz NPTL to ps wyswietla tylko procesy. Na starym linuxthreads wyswietla procesy razem z watkami, (poprawić jesli sie myle, mam tylko NPTL)

Ale faktycznie, uruchomienie z menu KDE skutkuje dwoma procesami, (nie wiem w jakim są stanie bo to poza moją wiedzą)

Uruchomienie z konsoli tez z kde, jeden proces.

Ogulnie fajny ten BMP, tylko przy 1280x1024 taki troche malutki,  a nie widze opcji podwujnego rozmiaru.

----------

## BeteNoire

Polecam audacious - to kontynuacja BMP, który (podobnie jak XMMS) nie jest już rozwijany. BMPx to również kontynuacja BMP , ale zrobiona przez twórców samego BMP. Kontynuacja, której w ogóle nie da się używać. Za to Audacious gra  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Gabrys

Co do Audaciousa, to znowu będę sceptyczny. U mnie nie działa (a jeśli działa to bardzo niestabilnie). Z tego wszystkiego (xmms-like players) najepiej spisuje się BMP. A co do opcji podwójnego rozmiaru... hmmm... nie ma  :Smile: . Też mam 1280x1024 i uważam, że jest OK. Wielkość czcionki na playliście i tam gdzie się przesuwa tytuł można ustawić dowolną.

----------

## endel

Tez uwazam ze BMP to jak dotej pory najlepszy odtwarzacz mp3 typu xmms. BMPx dziala niestabilnie, Audaciaus niczym nie rozni sie od BMP. Ja uzywam MPD, a z klientow mpd Ncmpc wymiennie z powstalym niedawno Pympd - polecam

----------

## BeteNoire

 *endel wrote:*   

> Audaciaus niczym nie rozni sie od BMP.

 

Przyjrzyj się dobrze  :Wink: 

----------

## endel

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

>  *endel wrote:*   Audaciaus niczym nie rozni sie od BMP. 
> 
> Przyjrzyj się dobrze 

 

Hehe,  ok - wrazenie po kilkuminutowym uzywaniu  :Smile: 

----------

## psotnik

Witam jak tylko zaspokoje roszczenia mojego szefa nie omieszkam zobaczyc jak dziala glibc z nptl, szczerze mowiac nie wiem narazie co to takigo jest,ale weeken juz prawie jest  :Laughing:  co to playerow to nie wiem czemu tak jezdzicie po xmms, przeciesz on ma wszystko co powinien miec plyer, BMP tez jest spox prosty w oblsudze niczego mu nie brakuje co wiecej wymagac  :Very Happy:  Chodzi przeciesz o to aby mial pogata baze pluginow i sie nie wywala. Pomijam kwestie GUI, bo to juz raczej gusty:] Ok zreszta nie toczmy sporow nad wyzszoscia Swiat Bozego Narodzenia nad Swietami Wielkiej Nocy. Mam takie pytanie wracaja do poczkatu, bo na gentoo nie siedze dlugo, kompilacja glibc z nptl jak bedzie wygladac tzn jaka komenda, oraz czy make.conf cos ustawiac?

----------

## ilny

No prosze przyjemny ten Audaciaus, nawet bardzo   :Twisted Evil:  a ja caly czas na xmms jechalem   :Wink:  no i probowalem bmpx'a ale "polecial" po 5 min   :Laughing: 

----------

## psotnik

wzielo mnie i zinstalowalem  Audaciaus, ok ale czym on sie rozni od bmp?poza nazwa to przeciesz to samo.

----------

## Aktyn

 *psotnik wrote:*   

> Witam jak tylko zaspokoje roszczenia mojego szefa nie omieszkam zobaczyc jak dziala glibc z nptl, szczerze mowiac nie wiem narazie co to takigo jest,

 

NPTL podobno dziala bardzo fajnie, szczegulnie jeżeli uruchamiasz jakieś rzeczy związane z javą. Jest szybszy przy wielu wątkach (wiele to ok 1000 może).

Ja sam jestem ciekaw jak działa na maszynach wieloprocesorowych. Jezeli masz dwa lub wiecej wątki, to na maszynie jednoprocesorowej widzisz to jako jeden, a na dwuprocesorowej powinieneś widzieć dwa. Na starym linuxtreads ktury wrzcuał wszytko jak leci, system traktował procesy i wątki na jedno kopyto. Jeżeli masz proca intela z HT, też to powinno być widoczne, ale niestety nie miałem z takimi rzeczami do czyniniena, jedynie "one core".

a jakbyś chciał sie podzielić wrażeniami z nptl, to prosze o nowy wątek   :Wink:  jeśli można   :Smile: 

Kończe bo odbiegam troche od tematu playera,  :Rolling Eyes:   a co do xmms to nie odwarza mi plików *.wav to normalne, czy coś skopałem?

----------

## BeteNoire

 *Aktyn wrote:*   

> Kończe bo odbiegam troche od tematu playera,   a co do xmms to nie odwarza mi plików *.wav to normalne, czy coś skopałem?

 

Skopałeś.

```
emerge media-plugins/xmms-wav
```

----------

## Aktyn

Działa, dzieki.

----------

## argasek

 *psotnik wrote:*   

> wzielo mnie i zinstalowalem  Audaciaus, ok ale czym on sie rozni od bmp?poza nazwa to przeciesz to samo.

 

1. Np. tym, że niezbędne (dla mnie ;> ) pluginy ma już w pakiecie, a nie muszę ich kompilować ręcznie ściągając z pokątnych tajwańskich serwerów (vide FLAC). ;]

2. Tym, że jest aktywnie rozwijanym kodem będącym spuścizną po oryginalnym beep media player (autorzy poszli w innym kierunku, czyli ku bmpx).

3. Lista zmian w stosunku do snapshota bmp na bazie którego powstał jest tu.

----------

## psotnik

 *argasek wrote:*   

>  *psotnik wrote:*   wzielo mnie i zinstalowalem  Audaciaus, ok ale czym on sie rozni od bmp?poza nazwa to przeciesz to samo. 
> 
> 1. Np. tym, że niezbędne (dla mnie ;> ) pluginy ma już w pakiecie, a nie muszę ich kompilować ręcznie ściągając z pokątnych tajwańskich serwerów (vide FLAC). ;]
> 
> 2. Tym, że jest aktywnie rozwijanym kodem będącym spuścizną po oryginalnym beep media player (autorzy poszli w innym kierunku, czyli ku bmpx).
> ...

 

Jeżeli chodzi o pluginy to przeciesz jedna z zalet gentoo np emerge xmms-musepack, bmp-wma, itp osobiscie miłem problemy tylko z formatem .ape dzięki forum gentoo 5 minut i sprawa rozwiązana, hociasz nie jestem zby kompetentny aby się w tej kwesti wypowiadac  :Wink:  Jak juz mówiłem wygląd i funkcjonalność winampoplayerow,że tak to nazwę nie zmienia sie od kilku lat, ważne aby nie było w nich bugów oraz miały bogata bazę pluginów, to moje subiektywne zdanie  :Cool: 

ps

*Aktyn

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=136816

Z tego co wyczytałem może warto spróbowac  :Wink: 

----------

## Aktyn

 *psotnik wrote:*   

> ps
> 
> *Aktyn
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=136816
> ...

 

Tamten wątek jest sprzed 2 lat, nie wiem na ile aktualny.

Tzn może ja sie nieprecyzyjnie wyraziełem, ale ja mam tylko NPTL, tylko że mając jednego procka cięzko coś powiedzieć wiecej.

Na pewno działa, czyli widać procesy, natomiast wątków wewnętrznych już nie. Ciekawi mnie tylko jak to będzie na maszynach z przynajmniej dwoma procami, albo np. z intelem HT.

tutaj jest migracjia:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Migrate_to_NPTL

a tu można znależć pare jeszcze artykułów.

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Index:HOWTO

----------

## ilny

Wszystko ladnie pieknie, ale po usunieciu xmms nie dziala mplayer, ma/mial ktos ten sam problem   :Question:  Gdy robie 

```
emerge mplayer
```

 to chce mi skompilowac xmms ktoreg juz nie chce miec   :Wink: 

----------

## BeteNoire

Wykonaj revdep-rebuild i przyjrzyj się swoim USE.

Ja mam jeszcze pytanie odnośnie BMPx: czy udaje się Wam dodać do playlisty jakiś katalog poprzez naciśnięcie plusika w dolnym lewym rogu albo przez skrót klawiszowy F ?

Śledzę rozwój BMPx z wersji na wersję i już od jakiegoś czasu nic się w tej kwestii nie zmienia: nie można dodać katalogów do playlisty.

----------

## ilny

Ja mialem ten sam problem, bardzo mnie to irytowalo... dlatego pozbylem sie tego player'a btw nie wiem czy to tylko moje odczucie ale bmpx bardzo "muli"  :Wink: 

[edit] Oczywiscie flaga USE dla mplayer'a xmms  :Embarassed:  ehh, az wstyd po usunieciu dziala wszystko   :Wink: 

Dzieki BeteNoire   :Smile:  [/edit]

----------

## brodi

No niestety, nie wiem jak u Was, ale u mnie audacious także strasznie zamula.. no ale cóż za gtk2 trzeba czymś płacić (średnio 2-krotnie wyższe zużycie procka niż przy xmms). a, że MHz'ów nigdy za dużo  :Wink:  więc zostaje przy starym dobrym xmms  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## sebas86

 *_lucas_ wrote:*   

> No niestety, nie wiem jak u Was, ale u mnie audacious także strasznie zamula.. no ale cóż za gtk2 trzeba czymś płacić (średnio 2-krotnie wyższe zużycie procka niż przy xmms). a, że MHz'ów nigdy za dużo  więc zostaje przy starym dobrym xmms 

 

Ten sam powód + większe zużycie pamięci (około ~10-20%). Ale XMMS2 wygląda dość ciekawie, szkoda, że dopiero zaczyna się rozwijać. Odpalasz demona, odpowiedzialnego za odtwarzanie, osobno playliste (wiersz poleceń), która zarządza aktualnie odgrywanymi kawałkami lub nakładkę graficzną i tam wszystko się ustawia, potem nakładka won i wszystko działa sobie bez potrzebnego obciążania zasobów. Jest niestety kilka minusów, zainstalujcie i zobaczcie jakie (m.i. brak wielu znanych z wcześniejszej wersji wtyczek, czy stopień zawansowania nakładki i sposób zarządzania multimediami).

----------

## tomekb

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Ja mam jeszcze pytanie odnośnie BMPx: czy udaje się Wam dodać do playlisty jakiś katalog poprzez naciśnięcie plusika w dolnym lewym rogu albo przez skrót klawiszowy F ?
> 
> Śledzę rozwój BMPx z wersji na wersję i już od jakiegoś czasu nic się w tej kwestii nie zmienia: nie można dodać katalogów do playlisty.

 

Ja mogę tak zrobić! Normalnie włączam playlistę, "plusik"  :Wink:  wybieram dowolny katalog (ale całą muzykę trzymam na ntfs, i to głównie same .mp3 - może coś z tego ma do rzeczy  :Confused: ) i działa. Niestety bmpx ma trochę niedoróbek, ale da się go używać w miarę bez problemów  :Smile:  Zainstalowana wersja u mnie ma taki numerek: 0.12.9-r2

Pozdrawiam

----------

## rzabcio

 *sebas86 wrote:*   

> Odpalasz demona, odpowiedzialnego za odtwarzanie, osobno playliste (wiersz poleceń), która zarządza aktualnie odgrywanymi kawałkami lub nakładkę graficzną i tam wszystko się ustawia, potem nakładka won i wszystko działa sobie bez potrzebnego obciążania zasobów.

 

Chyba mam deja vu... A MPD?   :Wink: 

----------

## BeteNoire

To ja już bym wolał BMPx... gdyby działała ta playlista. MPD nigdy mi się nie podobał a tej jego frontendy są po prostu marne.

----------

## rzabcio

Na moim (nie za nowym) sprzęcie XMMSy i inne chodzą malo stabilnie.

A co do frontendów MPD - gmpc nie jest taki znowu zly.  :Smile:  Zresztą specyfika pracy inna, więc i frontend inny. Może po prostu lubię konsolę.  :Smile: 

----------

## psotnik

 *rzabcio wrote:*   

> Na moim (nie za nowym) sprzęcie XMMSy i inne chodzą malo stabilnie.
> 
> A co do frontendów MPD - gmpc nie jest taki znowu zly.  Zresztą specyfika pracy inna, więc i frontend inny. Może po prostu lubię konsolę. 

 

newbie pyta co to sa frintendy MPD, bo google zwracają mi jakies strony militerne   :Laughing: 

@Aktyn

jak tylko się trochę odrobie powalcze z nptl i oczywiscie podziele się spostrzezeniami, jednka narazie mószę mieć działający system, bo troche spraw na głowie niestety.

----------

## ffurbo

Ciekawym playerem jest quodlibet http://www.sacredchao.net/quodlibet

Interface ma ubogi, ale jest dobry do przeglądania bazy muzyki i wypełniania tagów ID3. 

Jest zamaskowany i nie działa jeszcze stabilnie, ale warto wypróbować.

W Audacious brakuje mi wtyczki xosd (nie znalazłem)

----------

## BeteNoire

 *psotnik wrote:*   

> newbie pyta co to sa frintendy MPD, bo google zwracają mi jakies strony militerne  

 

Standardowo w Firefoksie masz taki bajer że jak wpiszesz jakąś frazę w pasku adresu to Cię przerzuca do pierwszego trafionego szukania google (Szczęśliwy traf). Powinno Cię właśnie wrzucić na stronę MPD.

A ja i tak polecam MOCP.

----------

## Aktyn

 *psotnik wrote:*   

> @Aktyn
> 
> jak tylko się trochę odrobie powalcze z nptl i oczywiscie podziele się spostrzezeniami, jednka narazie mószę mieć działający system, bo troche spraw na głowie niestety.

 

OK, zrozumiała sprawa, ja nawet niemam czasu sobie playerów przeglądać   :Crying or Very sad:  , mergnąłem xmms-a teraz MPD i wystarczy   :Smile: 

----------

## endel

 *psotnik wrote:*   

> 
> 
> newbie pyta co to sa frintendy MPD, bo google zwracają mi jakies strony militerne  
> 
> 

 

Graficzne nakladki do obslugi MPD wiecej

----------

## tomekb

 *ffurbo wrote:*   

> Ciekawym playerem jest quodlibet http://www.sacredchao.net/quodlibet
> 
> Interface ma ubogi, ale jest dobry do przeglądania bazy muzyki i wypełniania tagów ID3. 
> 
> Jest zamaskowany i nie działa jeszcze stabilnie, ale warto wypróbować.

 

My tu raczej rozmawialiśmy o winampopodobnych, a raczej xmmsopodobnych. Swoją drogą quodlibet jest bardzo ciekawy, teraz jest moim głownym odtwarzaczem  :Smile:  I nie zauważyłem oznak jego niestabilności - może powodują ją wtyczki?

A wracając do bmpx to popatrzyłem co pokazuje top i się lekko zdziwiłem. Zajmuje ok 12% pamięci (256mb ram) i w 5% obciąża procek, podczas gdy dla zwyklego bmp wartości te kształtują się gdzieś 5% pamięć i 1,7 procek. Oczywiście podczas odtwarzania.

----------

## sebas86

A te 5% to ogólna zajętość bmp czy tylko jego jednego z procesów?  :Razz: 

```
  714 seba      15   0 59880  16m 6600 S  2.3  6.7   0:08.05 xmms

  722 seba      16   0 59880  16m 6600 S  0.0  6.7   0:00.00 xmms

  723 seba      15   0 59880  16m 6600 S  0.0  6.7   0:00.00 xmms

  784 seba      15   0 59880  16m 6600 S  0.0  6.7   0:00.11 xmms

 1598 seba      15   0 59880  16m 6600 S  1.0  6.7   0:02.15 xmms

 1599 seba      15   0 59880  16m 6600 S  0.0  6.7   0:00.11 xmms

 1826 seba      15   0 59880  16m 6600 S  5.6  6.7   0:13.62 xmms
```

XMMS ma niższe zapotrzebowanie a widać jak z nim jest (zużycie lekko większe bo wykorzystuje jeszcze kilka dodatkowych buforów na efekt crossfade  :Wink: ). Ale z tego co widziałem XMMS na Debianie ma mniej procesów i zajętości... może to przez te wszystkie wtyczki, które trzymam? Ale to przecież niemożliwe, mplayer jest inicjonwany na żadanie, po wyłączeniu crossfade też ilość nie spada, prawdopodobnie trzeba byłoby wbudować np. wtyczkę alsy i niektóre wtyczki dekodujące na stałe w XMMS, być może to coś by pomogło.

Mała poprawka, na pewno pomoże. Wtyczka crossfade ma możliwość korzystania z wbudowanej obsługi OSS lub z wtyczki XMMS, zgodnie z przewidywaniem wykorzystanie wtyczki spowodowało utworzenie kolejnego procesu.

----------

## tomekb

U mnie top pokazuje tylko jeden proces z beep-media-player w nazwie, moze dlatego, ze glibc mam skompilowane z "nptl nptlonly"? I ten jeden wlasnie mi tyle zajmuje. No i mam wszystkie pluginy włączone do bmp z wyjątkiem crossfade  :Smile: 

----------

## sebas86

 *tomekb wrote:*   

> U mnie top pokazuje tylko jeden proces z beep-media-player w nazwie, moze dlatego, ze glibc mam skompilowane z "nptl nptlonly"? I ten jeden wlasnie mi tyle zajmuje. No i mam wszystkie pluginy włączone do bmp z wyjątkiem crossfade 

 

Hm, przekompilowałem glibc i też tak teraz mam. Przydatna flaga - przynajmniej czysto w topie.   :Laughing: 

Co do wątków fajny switch jest przy konfiguracji wtyczki alsy w XMMS: klik!

Przy czym jak mam to wyłączone to dziwne rzeczy mi się dzieją, czasami zapętla się fragment utworu (problemy z buforem?), a jeden wątek więcej raczej nie boli, zwłaszcza z włączonym wsparciem NPTL.  :Wink: 

----------

## Ufos

O, a to ciekawe  :Smile: 

XMMS coś mi właśnie zamulał, wiele błędów wywalał - nawet przy najprostszym czytaniu tagów... Paranoja jednym słowem, jakieś tam poszukiwania w drzewku portage robiłem, ale nic sensownego nie znalazłem  :Smile:  Beep-media-player to alternatywa, której szukałem. Już się emerguje, cieszę się, że jest wersja pod amd64  :Smile: 

Potestujemy - zobaczymy. W każdej razie dziękuję za cynk  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam, Ufos.

----------

## sebas86

Ostatnio chciałem sobie uaktualnić BMP a tam hard masked i info w profilu, że niedługo zostanie wycofany... Audacious coś mnie nie zadowala jeśli chodzi o jakość dźwięku, chociaż to może moje jakieś takie dziwne odczucia.  :Confused:  Nie mniej spodobał mi się pomysł XMMS2 i MPD (tego teraz sobie potestuje) + Glurp. Na razie jestem zadowolony, zużycie procka i pamięci na bardzo niskim poziomie (zwłaszcza, gdy tylko demon MPD pracuje w tle).

Hm, w sumie ostatnio szukam czegoś, co stawia na jakość dźwięku. Może ktoś się  wypowiedzieć na ten temat?  :Smile: 

----------

## psotnik

tak ogólnie to xmms, już trochę sie zestarzał, bmpx hard masked (aktualnie,0.12), działa strasznie niestabilnie, bmp najwidoczniej rownież juz sie zestarzal  :Laughing: . Po paru tygodniach uzywania moge spokojnie polecić audacious. pozdro

..::Milu Edit: ort!

----------

## no4b

Niech jakiś programista się zlituje i zrobi obsługę libmpg123 w gstreamerze/xine, albo napisze alsa-engine z supportem dla libmpg123 do amaroka, bo dźwięk po equalizacji generowany przez libmad (z którego korzysta xine oraz gstreamer) woła o pomste o nieba, osiąga szczyt beznadziejności.

(dla testu, wyłączyć wtyczkę libmad w xmms *koniecznie*, włączyć libmpg123, ustawić dobrze equalizer, właczyć preamp i słuchać, następnie wyłączyć libmpg123 i włączyć libmad, od tego momentu słuchanie muzyki generowanej przez libmad będzie was zachęcać do wyłączenia playera :>).

Sorry za lekki offtopic, ale mnie trafia, bo nie mogę korzystać z dobrego odtwarzacza jakim jest amarok, bo nie ma możliwości generowania dobrej jakości dźwięku, którą daje beznadziejny xmms  :Sad: 

----------

